# 14 foot ratchet tie down and swarm trap



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Everybody,
I am still stuck on the swarm traps. I have purchased 1 1/4 inches screws to fasten the top covers of the swarm traps. Today I bought a 4-pack of 14 foot ratchet tie downs. I am planning (once I read the directions) to use one ratchet per swarm trap to fasten the swarm traps to trees. Will this work? I am not planning to use anything else to fasten the traps to the trees. It is not that I am worried about the weight issue. I see on the package the working load limit is 400 lbs. These are only 5 frame nuc traps. What I am worried about is slippage. I am planning to put these traps up in a tree (about 6 ft) linn


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

Use 'foot hold screws' or something in 'v' formation to hold , along with the strap at an upward angle.


----------



## gjd (Jan 26, 2011)

To raise it 6 feet, consider bolting it to the end of a 8' 2x4, then raising it up against the tree and strapping the box or maybe just the upper part of the plank against the tree. The 2x4 will hold it up, and the strap will hold it against the tree. This also makes it much easier to lift and lower the box; you can put the base of the plank against the tree trunk base and just walk it upright against the tree like a flagpole with the box at the top end (think Iwo Jima monument...). I use this technique to get wildlife nesting boxes up 20' into trees, way further than I could drag them up a ladder.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I know it is impossible to convince bee trappers that you don't have to mount traps in trees, so why do I keep trying? Forty-one catches this year and none higher than I can reach.
On a plastic pot:









Right on the stand:









On a terracotta pot:


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi odfrank,
Well, I tried your technique today running around putting swarm traps on plant pots, ladders, wooden lawn chairs ....because one hive was swarming. Here's the problem. Now there is only a mini swarm in the pine tree. The swarm huge at first (probably a primary and an after swarm) was out of reach-except with an apple picker. It has moved down the pine tree but the swarm is still out of reach even with a ladder.Now the swarm is only the size of a football. Maybe a pail on a long pole would work. It is 900 pm and the temps will be in the 50s tonight. I will do the shake early in the morning. It is way too dark and late.

I am still going to put some swarm traps up in the trees. It is just that swarming has come early.

How much lemon grass oil do you use? I am putting about a dozen drops on a small piece of cloth per swarm trap? 
linn


----------

